

Looking for feedback on Video Ecommerce Platform - CrowdTuner

My teams finishing up development on a platform that makes it simple 
to add Ecommerce to your YouTube, Vimeo, or BrightCove video's and is 
embeddedable anywhere on the web. We are looking for feedback on both 
our landing page and on the product it's self.<p>If you're interested in testing out the platform email me at 
rob...@LookVook.com or just drop by www.LookVook.com and sign 
up to our invite list.
======
CrowdTuner
My email is Robert@LookVook.com

